# كتب فى صناعة البترول والبتروكيماويات



## هانى شرف الدين (20 نوفمبر 2006)

The Chemical, Petroleum Process Industries


Pipelines & Risers
http://rapidshare.de/files/20852609/...and_Risers.rar 7.01 MB

Reciprocating Compressors - Operation & Maintenance
http://rapidshare.de/files/20853894/...aintenance.rar 25.38 MB

Turboexpanders & Process Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/20854422/...plications.rar 9.26 MB

Fundamentals of Air Polution
http://rapidshare.de/files/20855363/...__3rd_ed._.rar 18.18 MB

Instrumentation Reference Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/20856797/... 3rd_ed._.rar 27.51 MB

Rules of Thumbs fro Chemical ENgineers
http://rapidshare.de/files/20857774/...__3rd_ed._.rar

Compressors - Selection & Sizing
http://rapidshare.de/files/20859332/...__2nd_ed._.rar 30.52 MB

Advanced Control Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20859429/...ineering. rar 2.14 MB

Serious Incident Prevention
http://rapidshare.de/files/20859750/... 2nd_ed._.rar 5.35 MB

Petroleum Geology pf the SOuth Caspian Basin
http://rapidshare.de/files/20860169/...pian_Basin.rar 8.04 MB

Handbook of Chemical Processing Equipment
http://rapidshare.de/files/20860701/..._Equipment.rar 9.50 MB

Handbook of Hazardous Chemical Properties
http://rapidshare.de/files/20862410/...Properties.rar 31.30 MB

Handbook of AIr Pollution Prevention & Control
http://rapidshare.de/files/20862886/...nd_Control.rar 8.83 MB

Handbook of Water & Wastewater Treatment Technologies
http://rapidshare.de/files/20863482/...chnologies.rar 11.13 MB

Non-Newtonian Flow in the Process Industries
http://rapidshare.de/files/20863602/...Industries.rar 2.27 MB

Computational Rheology for Pipeline & Annular Flow
http://rapidshare.de/files/20863673/...nular_Flow.rar 1.35 MB

Quantitative Methods in Reservoir Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20863784/...ngineering.rar 2.14 MB

Modeling of Chemical Kinetics & Reactor Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/20866350/...tor_Design.rar 11.73 MB

Composition & Properties of Drilling & Completion Fluids
http://rapidshare.de/files/20877208/...__5th_ed._.rar 32.06 MB

Extractive Metallurgy of Copper
http://rapidshare.de/files/20877508/...__4th_ed._.rar 5.88 MB

Dust Explosions in the Process Industries
http://rapidshare.de/files/20878306/...__3rd_ed._.rar 14.96 MB

Fundamentals & Technology of Combustion
http://rapidshare.de/files/20879928/...Combustion.rar 14.75 MB

Principles of Applied Reservoir Simulation
http://rapidshare.de/files/20882008/...__2nd_ed._.rar 24.70 MB

Hazardous Waste Compliance
http://rapidshare.de/files/20882094/...mpliance .rar 1.86 MB

An Introduction to Chemical Engineering Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/20882513/...ATHEMATICA.rar 8.29 MB

Probablistic Safety Assessment in the Chemical and Nuclear Industries
http://rapidshare.de/files/20884414/...Industries.rar 41.94 MB

Fluidization Dynamics - A Predictive Theory
http://rapidshare.de/files/20884483/...ive_Theory.rar 1.56 MB

Industrial Ventilation Design Guidebook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20887004/..._Guidebook.rar 60.28 MB

Advanced Blowout & Well Control
http://rapidshare.de/files/20887425/..._Con trol.rar 10.86 MB

Crystallization Process System
http://rapidshare.de/files/20887505/..._Syste ms.rar 1.95 MB

What Went Wrong - Case Histories of Process Plant Disasters
http://rapidshare.de/files/20888033/...4th_ed ._.rar 12.58 MB

Learning From Accidents
http://rapidshare.de/files/20888103/...3rd_ ed._.rar 1.15 MB

Thermodynamics of Systems COntaining Flexible Chain Polymers
http://rapidshare.de/files/20888672/...n_Polymers.rar 13.36 MB

Gas Purification
http://rapidshare.de/files/20889680/...__5th_ed._.rar 27.02 MB

Loss Prevention in the Process Industries
http://rapidshare.de/files/20891152/...__3_vols._.rar 24.73 MB

Centrigfugal Pumps - Design & Application
http://rapidshare.de/files/20892293/...__2nd_ed._.rar 32.96 MB

Electrostatic Hazards
http://rapidshare.de/files/20894715/...ic_Hazards.rar 1.58 MB

Standard Handbook of Petroleum & Natural Gas Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20900718/...__2_vols._.rar 39.12 MB

Hazardous Waste Handbook for Health & Safety
http://rapidshare.de/files/20900880/...__3rd_ed._.rar 6.57 MB

Chemistry of Petrochemical Processes
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901001/...__2nd_ed._.rar 4.46 MB

Pipeline Rules of Thumb Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901615/...__5th_ed._.rar 28.24 MB

Pressure Vessel Design Manual
http://rapidshare.de/files/20901789/... _3rd_ed._.rar 9.20 MB

Crystallization
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902115/...4th_ed._.ra r 4.96 MB

Nuclear Energy - AN Introduction to the Concepts Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902244/...5 th_ed._.rar 6.67 MB

Geologic Analysis of Naturally Fractured Reservoir
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902370/...__2nd_ed._.rar 5.53 MB

Estimator's Piping Man-Hour Manual
http://rapidshare.de/files/20902608/...__5th_ed._.rar 11.34 MB

Pipe Drafting & Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/20904092/... 2nd_ed._.rar 71.81 MB

Pipe LIne Corrosion & Cathodic Protection
http://rapidshare.de/files/20904212/...__3rd_ed._.rar 6.57 MB

Adhesion Science & Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20904876/...__2_vols._.rar 31.64 MB

Computational Flow Modeling for Chemical Reactor Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20905047/...ngineering.rar 7.53 MB

Biomaterials Science - An Introduction to Materials in Medicine
http://rapidshare.de/files/20905929/...n_Medicine.rar 36.68 MB

Environmental Control in Petroleum Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906202/...ngineering.rar 11.17 MB

Coulson Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 4
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906246/...g_Volume_4.rar 1.42 MB

Coulson Richardson's Chemical Engineering Volume 2
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906540/...__5th_ed._.rar 12.06 MB

Shale Shakers & Drilling Fluid Systems
http://rapidshare.de/files/20906792/...id_Systems.rar 10.73 MB

Fluid Catalytic Cracking Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20907133/...__2nd_ed._.rar 12.64 MB

Chemical Process Safety - Learning from Case Histories
http://rapidshare.de/files/20907573/..._Histories.rar 17.14 MB

Pumping Station & Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/20908257/...2nd_e d._.rar 24.04 MB

Introduction to Colloid & SUrface Chemistry
http://rapidshare.de/files/20908741/...__4th_ed._.rar 15.82 MB

Mathematica by Example
http://rapidshare.de/files/20908852/...ev._ ed._.rar 3.12 MB

Heat Transfer Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20909482/...r_Handbook.rar 19.49 MB

Transport Phenomena
http://rapidshare.de/files/20910082/...2nd_ed._. rar 18.93 MB

Organic Chemistry
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911224/..._Chemistry.rar 31.60 MB

Chemical Engineering Fluid Mechanics
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911370/...__2nd_ed._.rar 3.99 MB

Mastering Mathematica - Programming Methods & Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911519/...plications.rar 3.58 MB

Numerical Analysis using MATLAB & Spreadsheets
http://rapidshare.de/files/20911689/...__2nd_ed._.rar 4.24 MB

Handbook of Thermal Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20912936/... ineering.rar 32.87 MB

Computer Science with Mathematica
http://rapidshare.de/files/20913117/...HEM ATICA.rar 4.59 MB

Applied Mathematics & Modeling for Chemcial Engineers
http://rapidshare.de/files/20913956/..._Engineers.rar 20.78 MB

Circuit Analysis - Theory & Practice
http://rapidshare.de/files/20914753/...__3rd_ed._.rar 17.37 MB

Corrosion
http://rapidshare.de/files/20916557/...2_vols. _.rar 43.23 MB

Chemical Process - Design & Integration
http://rapidshare.de/files/20916570/...e gration.rar 0.31 MB

Renewable Energy
http://rapidshare.de/files/20917311/...3rd_ed._.ra r 18.34 MB

Chemical Thermodynamics of MAterials - Macro & Micro Aspects
http://rapidshare.de/files/20917490/...ic_Aspects.rar 3.70 MB

Solid-Liquid Separation
http://rapidshare.de/files/20917642/...__4th_ed._.rar 3.31 MB

Pipeline Pigging Technology
http://rapidshare.de/files/20918415/...__2nd_ed._.rar 18.02 MB

Modelling in Transport Phenomena
http://rapidshare.de/files/20918838/...l_Approach.rar 6.82 MB

Handbook of Chemical Reactive Hazards
http://rapidshare.de/files/20919797/...__2_vols._.rar 6.06 MB

Techniques for Adaptive Control
http://rapidshare.de/files/20919943/..._Co ntrol.rar 3.01 MB

Handbook of Cathodic Corrosion Protection
http://rapidshare.de/files/20920525/...__3rd_ed._.rar 11.99 MB

Chemical Process Equipment - Selection & Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/20922173/...and_Design.rar 35.97 MB

Environmental Engineering
http://rapidshare.de/files/20922522/...4 th_ed._.rar 8.13 MB

The MATHEMATICA Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/20922969/...5th _ed._.rar 7.77 MB

Industrial Waste Treatment Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20923265/...Han dbook.rar
5.31 MB

Handbook of Thermodynamic Diagrams
http://rapidshare.de/files/20927174/...__4_vols._.rar
82.31 MB

Valve Selection Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/20927920/...4th _ed._.rar 
15.08 MB

Mechanical & Materials Related

ThermoChemical Process - Principles & Models
http://rapidshare.de/files/21046449/...and_Models.rar 1.59 MB

Engineering Materials
http://rapidshare.de/files/21048368/...__2_vols._.rar 20.40 MB

Metal Foams - A Design Guide
http://rapidshare.de/files/21048745/...sign_Guide.rar 3.81 MB

Know & Understand CentrifugalPumps
http://rapidshare.de/files/21048993/...al _Pumps.rar 5.30 MB

Marine Structural Design
http://rapidshare.de/files/21049767/...ral_Design.rar 8.47 MB

Practical Ship Hydronomics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21050842/...dynamics.r ar 1.81 MB

Engineering Mathematics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21051025/...4th_ed._ .rar 3.79 MB

Computational Fluid Dynamics
http://rapidshare.de/files/21052513/...plications.rar 7.31 MB

Machinery Component Maintenance & Repair
http://rapidshare.de/files/21055043/...__2nd_ed._.rar 9.65 MB

Major Process Equipment - Maintenance & Repair
http://rapidshare.de/files/21057535/...__2nd_ed._.rar 13.56 MB


Metals Reference Book
http://rapidshare.de/files/21064552/...__7th_ed._.rar 28.86 MB

Light Metals Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21064673/...Hand book.rar 1.47 MB

Non-Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21065346/..._11th_ed._.rar 7.12 MB

Ferrous Foundryman's Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/21065894/...H andbook.rar 3.69 MB

Plastics Materials
http://rapidshare.de/files/21068256/...7th_ed. _.rar 45.39 MB

Carbon Materials for Advanced Technologies
http://rapidshare.de/files/21068665/...chnologies.rar 9.38 MB

Guide to Ship Repair Estimates
http://rapidshare.de/files/21068750/..._Man-Hours.rar 0.94 MB

Physical Metallurgy
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073121/... _3_vols._.rar 57.57 MB

The Coming Materials Science
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073404/..._Scienc e.rar 9.82 MB

Introduction to Space Sciences & Spacecraft Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073501/...plications.rar 3.68 MB

Castings - The New Metallurgy of Cast Metals
http://rapidshare.de/files/21073781/...__2nd_ed._.rar 8.74 MB​


----------



## fihonil (24 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا اخي العزيز على هذه الكتب القيمة


----------



## alhussin (24 نوفمبر 2006)

الملفات كلها غير موجوده 
الحل ايه ؟


----------



## refiningboy (26 نوفمبر 2006)

الرابيد شير حذف كل الملفات ........... يبدو ان حظنا وحش


----------



## سهيل اليماني (1 ديسمبر 2006)

لايمكنة الفتح


----------



## petrolium_engineer (17 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع بسيط يا جماعة...بس ادخلوا علي google وبعد كدة اكتبو اسم اي كتاب من دول + http:/ rapidshare وهتلاقوة انشاء اللة (هتلاقوا حد تاني رافعة ولسا متحذفش و تنزلوة ) وعدوا الجمايل


----------



## MAHMOUDWAZERY (23 ديسمبر 2006)

:12: thank you you very much


----------



## petrolium_engineer (23 ديسمبر 2006)

إية يا عم محمود..إوعي تكون مش عارفني يااة..انا احمد صبري اللي معاك في الدفعة


----------



## safa aldin (30 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء .. 

جعله الله في موازين حسناتك يوم ان تلقاه ..


----------

